

NSA tapped German Chancellor Merkel's cell phone - wmw
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/angry-european-and-german-reactions-to-merkel-us-phone-spying-scandal-a-929725.html

======
ColinWright
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600481)
(go.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600683)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600704)
(spiegel.de)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603296)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603877)
(reuters.com)

------
tobltobs
The funny thing is that no politican did care about the fact that all european
citizens and companies have been spied on.

